# Defuser



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i would suggest a 4" grinder with a thin masonry cutting blade (not a grinder blade) they are in most hardware stores now and cheap
go very slow, you may have to stop and allow cooling to avoid a melt instead of a cut
or go outside and run a little water over the cut as you go. this will be very messy of course but will likely give you a smooth clean cut
with water involved i would also recommend a battery grinder, not corded

disclaimer: never tried it YMMV , LOL


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i also hope you are replacing the bulbs with self ballasted 120V LED bulbs !


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Straightedge and plastic cutter (similar to glass cutter), score and break


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Morg12345 said:


> I have several openings in a residence that are only 10" wide the frame is still there .I would like to find a diffuser that is 10" by 48" or inches or take a 2×4 diffuser And cut it down to 10"×48"
> Any ideas on how to cut one of these flimsy very easy to break diffusers?
> Morg


On the smooth side, use a strait edge and a glass cutter. Score it, then snap it off.

Then... rip out that bltch of a bearing wall and put a window where a window oughta be.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> Straightedge and plastic cutter (similar to glass cutter), score and break


EXACTLY!


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

Almost Retired said:


> i would suggest a 4" grinder with a thin masonry cutting blade (not a grinder blade) they are in most hardware stores now and cheap
> go very slow, you may have to stop and allow cooling to avoid a melt instead of a cut
> or go outside and run a little water over the cut as you go. this will be very messy of course but will likely give you a smooth clean cut
> with water involved i would also recommend a battery grinder, not corded
> ...


Thank you sir...I'll try


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

readydave8 said:


> Straightedge and plastic cutter (similar to glass cutter), score and break


That's the way to do it. If it's acrylic, it's more like cutting glass than plastic. You can take this to a glass shop and they can do it while you wait for just a few bucks.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> i also hope you are replacing the bulbs with self ballasted 120V LED bulbs !


Hope springs eternal?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

splatz said:


> That's the way to do it. If it's acrylic, it's more like cutting glass than plastic. You can take this to a glass shop and they can do it while you wait for just a few bucks.


A couple diffusers? Bring a 6 pack of WHite CLaw.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

LGLS said:


> A couple diffusers? Bring a 6 pack of WHite CLaw. We.re talking glaziers here.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LGLS said:


> A couple diffusers? Bring a 6 pack of WHite CLaw.* We.re talking glaziers here.*


And try to get there before noon if you want it cut straight.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

splatz said:


> That's the way to do it. If it's acrylic, it's more like cutting glass than plastic. You can take this to a glass shop and they can do it while you wait for just a few bucks.


Thanks...leave it for the experts !


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Morg12345 said:


> Thanks...leave it for the experts !


NOW you're cooking with GAS.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

splatz said:


> And try to get there before noon if you want it cut straight.


Their best drunk is better than my worst attempt,


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

LGLS said:


> Their best drunk is better than my worst attempt,


I love it when everyone is right ...I decided to take it to Portland glass ....what they did is used a hook knife to score And then used a side grinder to make the final cut...a little smarter now


splatz said:


> That's the way to do it. If it's acrylic, it's more like cutting glass than plastic. You can take this to a glass shop and they can do it while you wait for just a few bucks.


 I love it when everyone is right I, took it to Portland glass, they scored it with a knife several times and used a side grinder to finish it...smarter now..


----------

